

Windows 95 on Android Wear [video] - javierprovecho
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GZx-LJH5J_I

======
drinchev
I like those kind of posts, where something possible, becomes reality. It's
just interesting to see.

I remember back in time when I was thinking what will happen when iPhone got a
Windows, etc ...

------
bussiere
Nice things, but i'am still thinking that it's a kind of masochism to do that?

------
bussiere
It's Blue Screen past 4.

